# any shows near bedfordshire this year



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

are there any reptile shows near bedfordshire this year never been to one before


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

bump:notworthy:


----------



## skphew2 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think EHS do a Norwich show, unfortunately that is the closest to us I think.

Otherwise its Doncaster


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i have a caravan in great yarmouth where abouts is show: victory:


----------



## skphew2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Royal Norfolk Showground.
Sunday 7th July 2013.

:2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

kemptons not too far either


----------



## skphew2 (Dec 5, 2012)

How could I forget Kempton lol

Also if you are into bugs bugfest is in bedford this year


----------

